# I can breathe now!!!



## iluvwalkers (Apr 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]she just called...it has been 2 days that i haven't heard from her and she felt awful i could tell...her mother had a stroke and they don't expect her to live, she was running from the barn to take care of animals and back to the hospital. she apoligized a dozen times, she said Petunia's fever was down (she changed her meds.) and she was eating and drinking again. she said she would have called if she wasn't doing well but understood why i was so upset. Petunia still is hobbled but can get up w/out assistance now, she does have pressure sores on both sides of her but is standing for longer periods now so she thinks they should heal soon. she did try removing the hobbles but she still isn't strong enough to keep from starting to splay w/out them. i just couldn't believe she would just be not calling unless there was something that happened to her, i was going to drive there tomorrow by myself if i didn't hear anything tonight and since my accident i don't stray to far alone, 7 something hours was not looking very good to me :no: . i am so glad to hear Tunia is doing better i can't be even a little mad now, i have a mother too




: . thank you all for keeping me going...boy glad that waiting is over...i think i need a :new_all_coholic: or at least a nice hot bath...[/SIZE]*


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am so glad we finally heard from her! Glad to to hear that Tunie is doing good!!!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I hope you can sleep a little better tonight Nik![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to here Tunia is improving! Sorry about your vet though. That has to be hard too. My vet has always told me that "no news is good news".


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh I'm SO relieved. I think we were all ready to go help Tunia, the vet and you LOL. So sorry the vets mom had a stroke, that's really sad.

Sounds like it was worth the wait to get the news you got. Come on Tunia...you can do it little lady.



:

Sleep well tonight Nikki. You deserve the rest (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## lilhorseladie (Apr 4, 2007)

Praise God Nikki! I'm glad to hear it but sorry for the Vet's mother! Prayers for all!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 4, 2007)

:aktion033: Whooo HOOooooo :aktion033: Tunia is standing :aktion033:

SO SO Happy she finally called



:

Though



: I am still very upset with her bedside manner ??

Any person in this field should always have a backup/partner when unfortunate events like this happen.

This is something for all of us to think about



:

*Don't get me wrong...I do feel bad for her situation though


----------



## Chico (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank goodness the vet finally called you. I have to tell you, that I thought it just too strange that you hadn't, after all you had said before. Now that we know why, it makes everything clear. I will be adding the vet and her mom to my thoughts. Of course, I will keep you and Petunia there too. Nikki, what kind of accident did you have?

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]i can only say that vet/dr's are only human and i would like to think i would have handled things differently and got back sooner but i am not in her shoes and wouldn't dare guess what her days consist of being the only vet to cover a LARGE area. we don't have many vets anywhere close so even though she might have a couple faults i am going to say she is the best i have ever dealt with. i believe her when she says she would have called if Tunia was not well, my stress of 2 days waiting to hear from her is far less then hers of losing her mom :no: . i have to trust her, she is the only reason my "chocolate donkey" is still with us. my husband calls her "your chocolate donkey" even though she's the only donkey we have



. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Chico, thank you i am sure she and her family will need them. and as for my accident...sept 15th, horse accident, lots of broken vertabre, my pelvis was crushed, 3 ribs detached, lost the vision in my left eye, a bad wack to the back of my head off the pavement (had a helmet on thank goodness) i could go on but you get the point :bgrin . riding in cars for very long kills me. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, I am so glad to hear the good news! I just got off the phone with Shannon and she told me so I had to get right on the forum and post. Sounds like Tunia is really keeping ALL of us on our toes. I am so sure she will pull thru all of this mess and come home to you soon. I am sorry to hear about your vets mother, that has to be so hard to be a only vet with a large area besides, and have a family emergency but yet still manage to do all she has to do. (((HUGS))) to you , Tunia, your vet, and prayers for her Mother and Tunia. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 5, 2007)

oh Nikki i have not been able to get on the computer ALL DAY so the second thing i did was check on Tunia (the first thing was look for an e-mail from the gal who drove my husband and his group up to the river rafting trip to make sure all went well with them getting off... i won't hear from him directly now for over two weeks <yikes> but Tunia was definitely a VERY close second) i am sorry for your vet's family crisis but so glad she made the time to get back with you finally... and glad the news is positive! no recovery, as i am sure you know from your own accident, is smoothly towards better... there are always ups and downs - thank God Tunia's "down" was a short one :aktion033:

keeping those



:



:



: coming for all of you



:


----------



## Girrawheen (Apr 5, 2007)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:

:risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8:

[SIZE=36pt]Such great news Nikki! [/SIZE]

I am very sorry to hear about the vet's mother. I know if it were my mother, nothing would be more imoportant than being there for my mum.


----------



## Marnie (Apr 5, 2007)

This is good news, I hope she continues to improve every day.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Great News......I am glad to hear she is doing better, I pray she continues.



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so glad that you heard and that your sweet Petunia is doing better!! What a horrible thing to have happen to your mother though. Very sad. I pray her Mom pulls through. What better time to need a miracle then at Easter! Hugs and prayers to you all.


----------



## anoki (Apr 5, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I'm sooo glad to hear she is still doing well. I've been checking in here constantly waiting for an update!!!



:



:

I too had a feeling there was something else going on with this vet...from what you had said at the beginning, it just didn't seem right...and I can certainly understand both sides of the situation!!

Petunia, the vet & her mom will all be in my thoughts!!

~kathryn


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 5, 2007)

YAY!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Petunia, she has come so far already. Sorry to hear about the vet's Mom. Very sad. But am SOOOO glad that Petunia is coming around better all the time!


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 5, 2007)

OH! Nikki,

I am so glad that you have heard from your vet, it sounds like Petunia is starting to feel so much better. I just know she is going to be okay! She has so many people praying for her and thinking about her.

Sorry to hear about your Vet's Mom - what a scary thing for her to go through.

Hugs to Tunia and to you, also! Keep us posted!


----------



## Chico (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Nikki,

You have had a terrible, horrible, no good year huh?



Your accident sounds horrible! I can appreciate why long drives are so hard for you. I'm always careful around our horses and now I will be even more so. You must have a tough spirit.





I call my Mac, our chocolate brown donkey, my little chocolate brownie.



Hugs to Petunia and you.

chico


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 6, 2007)

Nikki, I'm so glad you finally heard from the vet. So sad for her and I'll add her and her Mom to my prayers, along with little Petunia. Since I'm new to the forums I had no idea about your accident. Prayers for you, too, that you'll feel better with each passing day. Although I don't have any mini donkeys (just mini horses) I have been following your story, all the while hoping and praying for the best. I have a good feeling that 'Tunia will be okay.

Rebecca


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 6, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]jeeze, i am just overwhelmed by everyones thoughtfulness. it means alot to come here a see people posting and wishing us well. i want you all to know that even though i don't post much in between vet updates i am reading. thank you for all the kind words



: Nikki and family[/SIZE]*


----------



## lilfoot (Apr 6, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Happy Easter Nikki!![/SIZE]




:


----------



## jdomep (Apr 7, 2007)

Nikki,

I check in on your posts a few times a day - she is a loved little donkey (all over the country and beyond



: ) I wish one of us lived near your vet so we could go check on her - I know not seeing her is hard on you. Take care and have a happy Easter.


----------

